# Can't find Freeload Pannier Frames anywhere



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Can't seem to find a set of these frames for the Freeloader rack. I've got the rack and deck with rails.
I know Thule bought Freeloader but they don't seem to offer them.
Anyone out there have a pair for sale? 
thanks


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Here you go: Universal Cycles -- Product Search - 5 Products

Tim


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Wombat said:


> Here you go: Universal Cycles -- Product Search - 5 Products
> 
> Tim


Thanks I checked with them. They have none in stock. 
Every one listed on Ebay also seems to be out of stock.

I don't understand what is up with Thule 
was it just to get Freeload off the market?


----------



## dlpriceSD (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got the same problem. Looks like they are in stock at freeflowbikes.com 
It will cost a bit more... wanna split international shipping? Seriously.

EDIT: Ugh never mind. It's $143 for shipping. Grr. THULE!!!!!


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

dlpriceSD said:


> I've got the same problem. Looks like they are in stock at freeflowbikes.com
> It will cost a bit more... wanna split international shipping? Seriously.
> 
> EDIT: Ugh never mind. It's $143 for shipping. Grr. THULE!!!!!


Thanks for the offer. Yes international shipping is expensive.

I decided I didn't need them.
My panniers have some kind of hard plastic sheet so the rack bars work just fine to keep the panniers out of the rear wheel.


----------



## dlpriceSD (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. What brand and model are your rear rack panniers (sorry not super familiar with brands)?


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

dlpriceSD said:


> Thanks for the info. What brand and model are your rear rack panniers (sorry not super familiar with brands)?


Axiom Lasalle Panniers

Axiom Lasalle Deluxe Panniers > Accessories > Bags > Panniers | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

try the store over at adventurecycling.org, I believe I saw the racks in their catalog


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

I just picked up a Freeload rack with both the sport and touring decks, and I can't find the pannier frames anywhere either :madman:

$145.19 shipping from freeflowbikes.com! They can't weigh that much. I wonder if I can just have it delivered to our Farnborough office, and then have them ship it to me at a fraction of the cost...


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

llamma said:


> I just picked up a Freeload rack with both the sport and touring decks, and I can't find the pannier frames anywhere either :madman:
> 
> $145.19 shipping from freeflowbikes.com! They can't weigh that much. I wonder if I can just have it delivered to our Farnborough office, and then have them ship it to me at a fraction of the cost...


I found I really did not need them. I connected my panniers to the deck with the rails and the freeloader frame kept the pannier out of the wheel. Give it a try you might find you don't need them as well.

Good Luck


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

emaild thule they said their new rack and pannier system will be available in the usa in march 2013


----------



## RickHancock (Jul 15, 2012)

*Free Load Racks and Pannier Frames*

Most places carry the rack but seem to have forgotten about the pannier frames. Modern Bikes.com usually carries them for less than $30 but as of 11/15/12 are out of stock. I've used my rack and frames for over a year and appx. 3000 miles in all types of weather, no problems. I'll check a few other sources.


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

*Good news and bad news*

Good news is that this weekend I found and ordered a set of the pannier frames here

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/freeload-side-frame-prod30677/?currency=usd&changecurrency=usd

and I just got confirmation that my order was "Despatched" via Air Mail

Bad news is that they're now listed as out of stock, so it seems I got the last set. I was hoping that they would have more so some of you that have been looking for them could snag them.

I had decided I didn't need them based on what some of you said here, but then I tried to mount the pannier I bought, a Detour Fremonster, and found that it's impossible to mount it to the rails on the deck. There's just not enough room between the rail and the deck to fit the pannier hooks. From what I can tell the freeload pannier frames come with a second rail that should allow me to attach my pannier.


----------



## RickHancock (Jul 15, 2012)

*Free Load Racks & Panniers*

When I first got my Freeload Touring Rack and Pannier Frames I tried to mount my Lone Peak Sundance panniers with the metal bar at rack height. It was a close fit but the 2 locks just couldn't quite lock down fully. I tried riding a few trails with that configuration and I wasn't happy. I was able to move the pannier frames up 1 notch which raised the frame about 2 inches. this worked fine but I wasn't able to lay exterior gear (sleeping bag, ground pad, etc) across the panniers. I could lay one item length wise and strap it down then lay other gear across the panniers. I called Freeload and spoke to them about this problem. Their reply was that they had tried to accommodate "most panniers" If you notice in most ads they show Ortlieb Panniers being used and they will attach with the frame rods in the lowest position due to how they attach (connect bottom piece then pull up then lower the 2 hooks. They also show Ortlieb Panniers attached without the pannier frames which I would never do unless I wanted to backtrack 50 miles looking for my panniers.

I really like and have gotten great use out of the Freeload system but I wasn't real impressed with the customer service. If you'd like to give me a call feel free as I have a few ideas you could try.'
Rick
757 619-5522


----------



## llamma (Apr 28, 2012)

If my pannier doesn't fit once I get the frames I might reach out to you. I should note that my main concern right now is getting this pannier working with the touring deck on my commuter bike that I ride to work. Once I decide to do some bikecamping with my Niner I'm hoping that the sport deck and my camelbak will be enough.


----------

